# looking for an apartment (july and august)



## SummerApartment (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi,
Me and my husband are looking for a place to stay during July and August. Does anyone wanna sublease their apt? /SNIP/
Thanks !


----------



## hkexpat (Jun 26, 2012)

You could try 2 options:-
YWCA - BONHAM Rd, Midlevels, central, hong kong.
They offer fully furnished small apts.
Could easily get 1/2 mths, if they are not full.
You could also try Horizon View - hung hom, Kowloon 
Fully serviced apartment hotel - does ad hoc monthly Lettings.


----------



## SummerApartment (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh I forgot to mention that we would be going to Island East a lot.. so anywhere near that would be great..


----------



## hkexpat (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi,
I live on the eastern side of the island - so where would u be going?
It's very residential where we are. But it's a short commute to central 25-35 mins from central to Sui Sai Wan/ chai wan on an express bus. Which is quick and easy!
The monthly ad hoc rentals are more easily found in or near central.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

The whole Hong Kong Island is ideal. I mean you can get from one end to the other very easily by Train (Subway, Tube), Bus, Tram,walking!


----------

